# Roll fast 60s ??



## MAD BRAD (Feb 19, 2013)

Latest find not cleaned yet looks like a 60s rollfast . Any body know what year model th


anks MB


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice Brad...doesn't look like much cleaning is needed.
Be sure to get those original batteries (if there still in there) out of the tanklight. Hopefully they have never had batteries installed, and you have an NOS battery tray.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2013)

*rollfast*

looks like 62-66.possibly a space racer.very cool bike.congrats.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Space Racer?*



57 spitfire said:


> looks like 62-66.possibly a space racer.very cool bike.congrats.




Now that is a name I like...Space Racer. I'd be interested in seeing literature on that Rollfast model.

Do you own one Spitfire?
Were they popular? Who sold them? First I've seen one. Ahhh.... another tanklight!! Makes one wonder just how many manufacturers / retailers carried these various tanklights. 
Wish I had a picture of everyone of them.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2013)

*rollfast*

yep.i had two and currently have one.the one i have now is a 1955 space racer in rat rod form.i wasnt sure about that name either until another caber suggested it to me.the other bikes i have since sold; a 62-64 gold colored and a 1957 green and white.im not so sure that the bike in question would be called a space racer or space flyer.just trying to help.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re rollfast*

Guys thanks, serial number D130965. Bike is real cool we bought it sight unseen. A co worker went and got it. It was bought as a parts bike to fix my 59 Huffy eldo. THIS IS NOT HAPPENING. It is a snyder ent built bike has the se on side. I will clean her up. Here are some better pics it has some crust. I was told 58-62 have the adjustable rack. I seem to find bikes which no info is available for. 50S Monark Skyliner. It has gillete ambassador tires, some cracks hold air. light has no batteries inside looks good except seems like d cells wont fit to c cells or tray is gone. lens is great. Again than

]http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/bdodge9/rollfastfromt_zps87677e82.jpg[/IMG]ks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd say 58-62. I have a 63 Monty wards catalog, and the Snyder built bikes have the angular chainguard, like on spitfire's gold one.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 24, 2013)

*batt tray bad*

The tray is bad these are not easy to find. We will make something  MB


----------

